# Sewer Stuff Storage!!



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

The 25RSS does not come with a very good place to store my various sewer connectors and adapters. I originally kept them in a bin in the back of the truck, but it was always a pain to dig the stuff out every time I dumped.

If you look behind the skirts on the Outback, you will discover a bunch of wasted space between the skirt and the frame. I thought this area to be an ideal place to store my sewer connections.

First, I purchased an inexpensive tool box from Lowes and cut off the top. I mounted hinges on the bottom of the box and attached to the trailer frame. Install eyelets on the other side of the box and use appropriately size chains with quick disconnects to secure. Picture below show the basic setup.



















Box is perfect for storing the sewer connections, easy to access and convenient.










Box cannot be seen when closed.










Travelled many miles in all kinds of weather with this box. No water collects in the box, all the stuff is secure. When I dump, all the connectors are right there where I need them!

DAN


----------



## The Teke's (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice idea. I hate storing that stuff in a compartment. I'm going to start keeping a tape measure and flash light next to my keyboard just for times like this.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is a good idea for sure!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Dan.....

Stop posting all these ideas! I am still trying to catch up to you with the last mods... if you keep this up, I'll never be finished!

Seriously though, great idea!

Now I have to figure out where to put the fireplace, and a place for the sewer stuff....


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I like this one Dan!!

I am going to have to make a "second generation" version







for next spring


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

clarkely said:


> I like this one Dan!!
> 
> I am going to have to make a "second generation" version
> 
> ...


Ya can't leave us hanging out like that all Winter. What is your idea for the "second generation" model?


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

DRUG SMUGGLERS HAVE BEEN DOING THAT FOR YEARS!
Have you been making a lot of trips to Canada?


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

sunnybrook29 said:


> DRUG SMUGGLERS HAVE BEEN DOING THAT FOR YEARS!
> Have you been making a lot of trips to Canada?










lets see, the compartment will hold probably 4 kilos, its next to the sewer dump to throw the dogs off the scent, out of sight with hidden release mechanism.







I've been in the detecting business for quite a few years and I'm thinking.......you have gone one slick operation going on there in Upstate New York!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice mod
I really like that, And some cool thinking there









Don


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> DRUG SMUGGLERS HAVE BEEN DOING THAT FOR YEARS!
> Have you been making a lot of trips to Canada?










lets see, the compartment will hold probably 4 kilos, its next to the sewer dump to throw the dogs off the scent, out of sight with hidden release mechanism.







I've been in the detecting business for quite a few years and I'm thinking.......you have gone one slick operation going on there in Upstate New York!








[/quote]

Damn!!! You guys are on to me!! I knew I shouldn't have posted this. Now I have to find a new place for my stash. Anybody ever put a false compartment in their black tank?

DAN


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Send this mod to keystone. This is one needed for all rvs. They do accept ideas from rv owners.

Carey


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Great Idea! I currently keep mine in the forward storage compartment in a large tote box. I'd rather it not be so close to where I sleep!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

TwoElkhounds said:


> DRUG SMUGGLERS HAVE BEEN DOING THAT FOR YEARS!
> Have you been making a lot of trips to Canada?










lets see, the compartment will hold probably 4 kilos, its next to the sewer dump to throw the dogs off the scent, out of sight with hidden release mechanism.







I've been in the detecting business for quite a few years and I'm thinking.......you have gone one slick operation going on there in Upstate New York!








[/quote]

Damn!!! You guys are on to me!! I knew I shouldn't have posted this. Now I have to find a new place for my stash.  Anybody ever put a false compartment in their black tank?

DAN
[/quote]

Well, I've never seen a hidden compartment in a black tank, but... you should have seen where the last guy was carrying 2 bricks (100 bags) of heroin I arrested. Lets just say, you gotta have a REAL bad habit to KNOWINGLY injest it after it was produced! (Peee-yewwww!)


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice idea. We should get Keystone to work with Swingcase to make a custom box like this one that will fit under the skirt and have some drain and vent holes in it.


----------



## brian j (Nov 24, 2009)

nice mod. i'm going to look and see if there's space like that under my 5er somewhere.


----------



## P H (Sep 29, 2009)

TwoElkhounds said:


> The 25RSS does not come with a very good place to store my various sewer connectors and adapters. I originally kept them in a bin in the back of the truck, but it was always a pain to dig the stuff out every time I dumped.
> 
> If you look behind the skirts on the Outback, you will discover a bunch of wasted space between the skirt and the frame. I thought this area to be an ideal place to store my sewer connections.
> 
> ...


----------



## P H (Sep 29, 2009)

Had a very similar idea and a friend told me about this post. I was going to use a 6" PVC pipe with a lockable weather guard cap like plumbers use on their trucks hung from 2 heavy duty L brackets with the back of pipe hinged via eye bolts and the front supported by a rope ratchet that would allow it to be lowered for access or hoisted up and was all set to go when I got to the mounting issue. Planned originally to hang it from a couple of heavy L brackets but was unsure about drilling/screwing into the I beam as I have no idea what is back there - the tanks certainly but how close and what else, does anyone know? If anyone knows please let me know. The pipe could easily be 7 to 8 feet long and would have ample room for the hose with the fittings attached or it could be used to store the supports for the back pull out on my 23KRS. It appears from the photo this blind drilling problem was largely avoided in this installation as it looks like the hinges were screwed to the flange of the beam and the rail that supports the skirt - what is behind that? Called the manufacturer to get plans to locate piping wiring etc and was told it was not available that they recommended I drop the cover on the bottom of the trailer.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

P H said:


> Had a very similar idea and a friend told me about this post. I was going to use a 6" PVC pipe with a lockable weather guard cap like plumbers use on their trucks hung from 2 heavy duty L brackets with the back of pipe hinged via eye bolts and the front supported by a rope ratchet that would allow it to be lowered for access or hoisted up and was all set to go when I got to the mounting issue. Planned originally to hang it from a couple of heavy L brackets but was unsure about drilling/screwing into the I beam as I have no idea what is back there - the tanks certainly but how close and what else, does anyone know? If anyone knows please let me know. The pipe could easily be 7 to 8 feet long and would have ample room for the hose with the fittings attached or it could be used to store the supports for the back pull out on my 23KRS. It appears from the photo this blind drilling problem was largely avoided in this installation as it looks like the hinges were screwed to the flange of the beam and the rail that supports the skirt - what is behind that? Called the manufacturer to get plans to locate piping wiring etc and was told it was not available that they recommended I drop the cover on the bottom of the trailer.


Screwing into the flange is easiest. However, if not possible, you can back out 10-12 of the bolts holding the underbelly cover on and then look/reach up there to determine what is immediately behind it. I'd bet you'll be ok, but better safe than sorry!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

P H said:


> Had a very similar idea and a friend told me about this post. I was going to use a 6" PVC pipe with a lockable weather guard cap like plumbers use on their trucks hung from 2 heavy duty L brackets with the back of pipe hinged via eye bolts and the front supported by a rope ratchet that would allow it to be lowered for access or hoisted up and was all set to go when I got to the mounting issue. Planned originally to hang it from a couple of heavy L brackets but was unsure about drilling/screwing into the I beam as I have no idea what is back there - the tanks certainly but how close and what else, does anyone know? If anyone knows please let me know. The pipe could easily be 7 to 8 feet long and would have ample room for the hose with the fittings attached or it could be used to store the supports for the back pull out on my 23KRS. It appears from the photo this blind drilling problem was largely avoided in this installation as it looks like the hinges were screwed to the flange of the beam and the rail that supports the skirt - what is behind that? Called the manufacturer to get plans to locate piping wiring etc and was told it was not available that they recommended I drop the cover on the bottom of the trailer.


You are correct, I drilled into the flange of the beam. There was no blind spot.

It is a relatively simple matter to remove a few of the bolts holding the under belly cover on the trailer in the region where you want to drill. I have done this on some of my other mods and you don't need much of a gap to be able to see behind it.

Make sure you have some new drill bits, that frame metal is pretty tough!!

DAN


----------



## letscamp (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm new to all this but I have to say that is great! That will be one of the first things I do once I get my own tt soon.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Dan,

So what's the story with the electrical condiut in your picutres? Anothe mod perhaps?


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Good idea and I'll be looking into this mod. Even if it did collect water all it would need is a couple drain holes. Drains may not be a bad idea anyway considering the cargo.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> Dan,
> 
> So what's the story with the electrical condiut in your picutres? Anothe mod perhaps?


Yes, another Mod. I put a power plug on the tongue of trailer for use when the generators are in the bed of my truck. I installed an auto transfer switch that automatically selects bewteen shore or generator power. I primarily use this to run the AC for the dogs when we travel.

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

rsm7 said:


> Good idea and I'll be looking into this mod. Even if it did collect water all it would need is a couple drain holes. Drains may not be a bad idea anyway considering the cargo.


I have not had any problem with water collecting in the box. I have driven through some pretty big storms with no issues. Like you said, nothing a few holes can't fix.

DAN


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Dan,
> 
> So what's the story with the electrical condiut in your picutres? Anothe mod perhaps?


Yes, another Mod. I put a power plug on the tongue of trailer for use when the generators are in the bed of my truck. I installed an auto transfer switch that automatically selects bewteen shore or generator power. I primarily use this to run the AC for the dogs when we travel.

DAN
[/quote]

I am wanting to do this with my 5th wheel. Where does the transfer switch install and what else would i need to make this work? And do you have pictures to show how it all hooks up so I can get an idea?


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

maddog said:


> Dan,
> 
> So what's the story with the electrical condiut in your picutres? Anothe mod perhaps?


Yes, another Mod. I put a power plug on the tongue of trailer for use when the generators are in the bed of my truck. I installed an auto transfer switch that automatically selects bewteen shore or generator power. I primarily use this to run the AC for the dogs when we travel.

DAN
[/quote]

I am wanting to do this with my 5th wheel. Where does the transfer switch install and what else would i need to make this work? And do you have pictures to show how it all hooks up so I can get an idea?
[/quote]

Hi Maddog,

I installed the transfer switch under the dinette seat where the power enters the trailer. The switch has three sets of terminals, one set for the generator, one set for the RV power cord, and one set for the power output. Originally, the RV power cable was terminated in an electrical box under the dinette seat. I simply disconnected the RV power cord and rerouted it to the RV power cord input terminals on the transfer switch. I then ran in the cable from the trailer tongue outlet to the transfer switch and terminated it on the generator input terminals of the transfer switch. I then took the output from the transfer switch and connected it to the wires in the junction box where the RV power cord was originally terminated.

The transfer switch will automatically connect the generator power to the trailer when a generator is connected. There is a short time delay before the relay switches over. It is impossible to have both shore power and generator power connected at the same time. You RV plug will also not be energized when you hook up a generator. If you do not install a transfer switch and just wire the generator into the trailer circuit, the trailer plug would be energized (not a good situation).

I would be happy to take some pictures, but can't at this time. The bunk covers our dinette and I do not have access since the trailer is covered. I will uncover in mid March and will be happy to take a few pictures at that time if you still need them.

DAN


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Dan,
> 
> So what's the story with the electrical condiut in your picutres? Anothe mod perhaps?


Yes, another Mod. I put a power plug on the tongue of trailer for use when the generators are in the bed of my truck. I installed an auto transfer switch that automatically selects bewteen shore or generator power. I primarily use this to run the AC for the dogs when we travel.

DAN
[/quote]

Thanks! I can picture it well just from how you described it.

Randy

I am wanting to do this with my 5th wheel. Where does the transfer switch install and what else would i need to make this work? And do you have pictures to show how it all hooks up so I can get an idea?
[/quote]

Hi Maddog,

I installed the transfer switch under the dinette seat where the power enters the trailer. The switch has three sets of terminals, one set for the generator, one set for the RV power cord, and one set for the power output. Originally, the RV power cable was terminated in an electrical box under the dinette seat. I simply disconnected the RV power cord and rerouted it to the RV power cord input terminals on the transfer switch. I then ran in the cable from the trailer tongue outlet to the transfer switch and terminated it on the generator input terminals of the transfer switch. I then took the output from the transfer switch and connected it to the wires in the junction box where the RV power cord was originally terminated.

The transfer switch will automatically connect the generator power to the trailer when a generator is connected. There is a short time delay before the relay switches over. It is impossible to have both shore power and generator power connected at the same time. You RV plug will also not be energized when you hook up a generator. If you do not install a transfer switch and just wire the generator into the trailer circuit, the trailer plug would be energized (not a good situation).

I would be happy to take some pictures, but can't at this time. The bunk covers our dinette and I do not have access since the trailer is covered. I will uncover in mid March and will be happy to take a few pictures at that time if you still need them.

DAN
[/quote]


----------



## WoodstockWanderers (Dec 6, 2009)

Okay, I can see the mounting for the hinges but am curious how the "appropriately sized chains" are mounted to the body. I took a peek under my 25rs and only see the underside of my floor or the flimsy skirt. Could you elaborate on how that's anchored? Sorry to be so dense. Great idea that I'd like to incorporate.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

WoodstockWanderers said:


> Okay, I can see the mounting for the hinges but am curious how the "appropriately sized chains" are mounted to the body. I took a peek under my 25rs and only see the underside of my floor or the flimsy skirt. Could you elaborate on how that's anchored? Sorry to be so dense. Great idea that I'd like to incorporate.


Feel along the edge near the skirt on the underside of the trailer and you will find a metal bracket that runs the length of the trailer. I drilled and tapped to install a eyebolt. I made up a chain of the appropriate length with parts I have in my workshop. I used a Stainless Steel disconnect to complete. Some better pictures below.


----------

